# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 Dirt Cheap

## Domo Kun

I know they do discounts all the time, but $10/15 is pretty much a steal. 75% Off

Buy Guild Wars 2

Even if you don't play, buy it and SOMETIME (Bored, w/e) 
Hopefully you Will get some Fun out of it.
so Jan 24-25 it's for sale
and a new Expansion On it's Way  :Cool:  
Have Fun Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## mmogolds001

Yeah this was great deal, got several $10 accs myself for future use  :Smile:

----------

